# Transformatori >  Barošanas bloks ar "smart pin"

## Ints

Ir ienācies šāds barošanas bloks komplektā ar nokautu HP Compaq 6510b portatīvo.



Datoram vaina zināma, bet paliek jautājums par PSU veselību, jo ir aizdomas, ka tieši tas ir visu seku cēlonis.
Īsāk sakot, PSU dod ārā 19v, un gandrīz tikpat ir arī uz centrālā kontakta.
Interneta materiālos tiek minēti 5-15v, tapēc īsti nezinu, kam ticēt, ar ko salīdzināt arī nav.
Varbūt kāds var padalīties ar savu pieredzi.

----------


## Isegrim

Mēri ar kādiem slodzes ekvivalentiem; lielāka skaidrība būs.

----------


## Ints

Atsitu to barokli vaļā- bet ārā tikai 2 dzīslas iziet, značit štekerī tikai apm. 260k pretestība.
Gudro ķīniešu "gudrais lādētājs".

----------


## andrejss

ŠIm laptopam ir 19 V barošana, tātad barošanas bloks dod pareizu spriegumu izejā. No bloka iet divas dzīslas. Štekerī ārpuse ir ekrāns, iekšā . Vai tie 260 k Tev neparādījās starp pirkstiem, mērot ar testeri.

----------


## Ints

Nē,visu nomērīju korekti.
Shēmā tas kontakts apzīmēts kā LIMIT_SIGNAL, it kā, lai dators saprastu, cik jaudīgs barbloks viņam pieslēgts, un nemēģinātu patērēt vairāk, kā šis spēj dot ārā.
Bloks nav oriģinālais, pagooglējot atradās vesels lērums tādu pat, ar parastajiem štekeriem, acīmredzot ķīnīzeri ražošanu stipri vienkāršojuši.

----------

